# My first (deliberate) babies



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Glamour Sweets (F) 98% sure.









Glamour Bindy (F) 98% sure.









Glamour Duke (M) 98% sure









Parentage
Doe
White Cloud Glamour Puss - l/h seal point doe, approx 9 months
Sire
Four Seasons Sun Bear l/h pied/broken 
DOB 21st May


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww duke is perfect  very beautiful x


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

congrats on your new litter the are lovley...


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

It has been really hard sexing them. I cant find nipples on any, yet their "bits" fit according to the pics and diagrams. They were born 21st May I thought of separating them Sunday to be sure. Do you see the nipples on females at all times?


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Cute! They were born the day after me :lol:


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

aww, gorgeous mice  
Congrats


----------

